# iPod smashing



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't know if anyone has made a thread like this, but anyway there's site called www.smashmyipod.com. It's about this d00d raising money to buy an iPod. And you can pretty much tell what he's gonna do with it...he finally raised all the cash, and he recently smashed the heck out of the iPod in an Apple store. The video will be released soon.

Apparently, this guy has been getting a lot of feedback (check the fan-mail and hatemail). What do you guys think of this? Waste of money or time? Or just upset that he's destroying something made by your favourite company?


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

A publicity desperate fool. 

What a tool. He could have raised money for charity, kept the iPod or done something more than flush money straight down the toilet.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

lol, yeah on the hatemail section of the site, a lot of them write that.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Thread moved to Anything Mac & iPod.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Smashing electronics is fun tho.  I smashed my really old Nokia 3360 phone good recently. Hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

I've taken the sledge hammer to a few old monitors. It's quite fun really! LOL Great way to vent aggressions.

We also tossed one off of a 4 story roof, that was neat too. We should have video taped it


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Hopefully someone will come out with a www.smashmysmartcar.com


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

The guy's an imbecile. I don't care that he purports to hate iPods. His website is offensive.

The people who write negative comments to him (like "give the $ to charity") have their email addresses posted, and readers are encouraged to harass them. People who write supporting him (including vile antisemitic garbage) simply have their comments published.

BTW, although he has been careful to hide his own identity on the site (presumably to avoid retaliation from those people whose email addresses he has published), his eagerness to enjoy his 15 seconds of fame persuaded him to let his guard down:


> For many people, technology can trigger all sorts of different emotions. Your computer doesn't work and you want to throw it across the room. Your cable is on the fritz and you feel like kicking in the TV screen. But every once in a while, a cool contraption can leave you rapturous. Take Steve Jobs' iPod. Those who like it, like it a lot. Then there is that category of people who LOVE their iPod, and can't stop talking about it. Those are the kind of folks who put 19-year old Toronto student, Yegor Simpson, into paroxysms of anger. In fact, glassy-eyed iPod worshipers get Mr. Simpson in such a tizzy he started a website called SmashMyiPod.com. In the three weeks since erecting it, Mr. Simpson raised enough money to do what he vowed to do---go to an Apple store, buy a brand new 20 gig iPod, and destroy it with a hammer in front of its biggest fans.
> 
> The technological beat down took place at an Apple Store in the Yorkdale Mall in North Toronto last Thursday. We heard from Yegor Simpson from his home in Toronto, who explained why he has a problem with the iPod, discussed the response SmashMyiPod.com" has received, and how he thought things went that violent day.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

i have to say, the guy is a twit and any one else who buys into it and donates. what a waste of time and money. ppl are just too bored with life and have to find useless things to do to pass the time in their meaningless existance. he's now even expanded it to smashing an xbox 360, ps3 and a revolution.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It's called entertainment.

Do we really need to illustrate the useless things people do?

Movie and TV actors - what they do is useless because it's entertainment.
Street Buskers - holy cow! they could get real jobs, but instead they juggle butcher knives on street corners for loonies.
Petition Writers - so few of them are ever really valid. The rest are a waste of time and money. Twits!
Game Writers - they contribute to the downfall of our society!!!

Point: Who cares why this guy smashed an iPod? He got media attention, he has a popular website, etc, etc. Good for him.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

holy crap. hes from toronto and did it at yorkdale? if i knew id have gone down there and taken a photo of him in the act and posted it here.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I can't believe he'd dare to post that anti-semitic, ignorant bastard's message on his fan-mail section and not feel ashamed. His display name really disgusts me. It reminds me of my high school experience with ignorant fools that are anti-semitic for no apparent reasons.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

The anti-semitec guy is just like the iPod smasher....He's so desperate for attention, he will do or say anything...


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Just saw the video:
OMG, I've known a few losers for the past few years, but that's exceeding everything I saw. I didn't know such a n00b could exist.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Pretty sick, infuriating stuff.


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

he's canadian? i had no clue...is this in yorkdale?

AND, he talks like he knows what he is doing when editing, this is pure balls, stupid immature kid getting all hot on attention. Tis redic.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Now that I see it I didn't like it either, but to all their own I guess. We all know Hal's (Malcolm in the Middle) midlife crisis where he will just smash random stuff using random tools. This guy does look way too young to be having his own midlife crisis.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I didn't see the video yet, but I will. I heard the guy smashed the iPod in Yorkdale?? Woah! What kind of iPod was it?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Watch the video, the guy has NO idea what an iPod is, he says once or twice that he is looking at a 20 or 30 gigaHERTZ model.... Wow.


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

Didn't watch the video, but saw the website and phots. I say, who cares. It's just some thing that someone (Apple) produced, and can and will be produced again in the millions. What do you think about new cars being trashed in movies? Do you think they give a rats axx? It doesn't matter in the end. Rig pigs here in Alberta will destroy half a dozen $60K trucks in a matter of months. It's just money, and just stuff.

This ipod guy is just trying to sensationalize some stupid, meaningless act. Who cares. I'll sleep well tonight regardless.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

guzzi guy said:


> Didn't watch the video, but saw the website and phots. I say, who cares. It's just some thing that someone (Apple) produced, and can and will be produced again in the millions. What do you think about new cars being trashed in movies? Do you think they give a rats axx? It doesn't matter in the end. Rig pigs here in Alberta will destroy half a dozen $60K trucks in a matter of months. It's just money, and just stuff.
> 
> This ipod guy is just trying to sensationalize some stupid, meaningless act. Who cares. I'll sleep well tonight regardless.


I couldn't agree more. Any attention that he garners is exactly what he wants, so I'm completely ignoring him and his site.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

i atched the video and i must say... im sorta disappointed.. why would you do that in the apple store? thats kinda selfish, and rude.. as there are many people in there that are mac enthusiasts, and other's that cant afford anything iPod or mac... but then see some loser walk in, buy one and smash it... Very disappointing to know that people would actually do that... his next thing up is an XBOX 360... and i must say, that dissapoints me even more, many people are waiting for Novemeber 22nd (like myself) for the console to be released, as as most of us people no... the launch of any new technology.. ESPECIALLY a game console.. leaves the stores pretty dry.. not enough to for-fill everyone's need.. in other terms not enough made, a shortage if you will.. and to have some anonymous a$$ hole walk in at launch buy one then smash it... that's very wrong.. because some guy or kid will be very disapointed when he goes to wait in line.. and turns out there one 360 short. I sure as hell hope this lunatic dosent start smashing Apple Computers, as that could be donated to a school....

anyways, all in all.. it was a waist of money and a stupid idea to begin with. and it's wrong.. but what makes it even worse, is that people actully donated money.. Idiots!!!!!!!


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

*Sad.*

Ok so i have heard all of the points, it's his money, it's funny! (no it's not.). I watched the damn video and i didn't laugh once. I hated every second. So maybe this loser and his kronies that give him money, wants to buy an ipod and smash it. Ok, thats fine. I've smashed stuff, not new, beutiful, white acrylic, color, mp3 players, but i've smashed stuff. The only problem i have with this is they did it in the apple store. To some this may have been the icing on the cake but to me it just shows how senseless some idiots can be. There are tons of people in that store that spend once a week or a month to try and use the apple stuff becuase they cannot, in there wildest dreams, afford an ipod and then some nerd walks in with 400 bucks and buys one and smashes there dreams right in there face. totally not cool. If ben and yigor are reading this. No props for comedy, no props for innovation, no props for pretending like you care about apple and no props for smashing people's dreams. So not cool.  

-Regretfully, Dave


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow...the pathetic giggling during the smashing...now that sure is special.


Did anyone else find that this just made this guy look like a really pathetic dweeb? I mean, I don't really care about the iPod, but just your impressions of the guy doing the smashing; what an odd individual. The giggling and laughing was pretty pathetic (and lame), he really wasn't acting very mature (his general presence and actions were like those of a much younger person). It just struck me how odd he seemed...pretty pathetic lack of maturity (not even in his action of smashing the iPod, although that was stupid; just the way he talked and walked and everything else...hard to describe).

People are weird.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Wow, that was lame. There is 10 minutes of my life i will never get back. If you haven't watched it yet, don't waste your time. It is basically 10 minutes of some 14 yr old nerds ass in apple yorkdale with blair witch project style camera work. The actual "smashing" was not very exiting, not that i expected it be. What a loser....


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

it'd be better if they screamed out ipod sucks, to get all the people's attention, and then smashed it >_>

it wasn't hyped up as it would be. I thought they would cause a big commotion but only like a small fraction of the people were reallly looking. the people near the front door were clueless.

then later, when they smashed it somewhere else, i thought it was really retarded. I already saw you smash it up at the apple store - it wasn't that great, and that was the whole point of smashing up the ipod!!!! AT THE APPLE STORE!!! 
It felt as if they realized it wasn't that great themselves and finish smashing it up completely to not offend the people who donated.

but hell o well, those nerds don't look like they're brave enough to do something big anyways! I wouldn't either, but hey, i'm not the one accepting donations and giving out promises and hypes  


only thing i found interesting was the cashier was the same guy helped me with my ibook! *highfives*

you should watch it if you havn't been to apple store @ yrokdale before. it's pretty cool but not that great. it was hyped up in this forum too  But i didn't find it too special. i think sony store is better with the variety of products they have. but the only problem with sony store is, not all of their products are available for demo. all of them are in glass cases and stuff. ah well.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I posted the following on MacRumors.com:


> It bothers me that people waste their money on movie tickets to be entertained for two hours when they could have donated that $10 to charity instead.
> 
> It bothers me that people who can't afford to buy milk for their children and deodorant for themselves see nothing wrong with buying a loto ticket every week.
> 
> ...


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I finally watched the video and I have to say, I expected more. From what that loser said on his site, I thought he was gonna smash that thing inside the Apple Store. He did, but he was stepping on it like a moron...The way I pictured it, he was gonna be on his knees with a sledgehammer in front of the employees.

I'm starting to not really care about the whole www.smashmyipod.com thing. The only thing I wanted to see, was the ipod being smashed in front of apple workers. Why? Because the whole ipod phenomenon is stupid. How can Apple have a commmercial where they're just waving the Nano in our faces? That's all they're doing in that ad. There is no story line... no setting. Just hands holding the Nano. To my friends who say ipod smashing is pointless, take a look at that commercial.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

iNeedhelp said:


> I finally watched the video and I have to say, I expected more. From what that loser said on his site, I thought he was gonna smash that thing inside the Apple Store. He did, but he was stepping on it like a moron...The way I pictured it, he was gonna be on his knees with a sledgehammer in front of the employees.
> 
> I'm starting to not really care about the whole www.smashmyipod.com thing. The only thing I wanted to see, was the ipod being smashed in front of apple workers. Why? Because the whole ipod phenomenon is stupid. How can Apple have a commmercial where they're just waving the Nano in our faces? That's all they're doing in that ad. There is no story line... no setting. Just hands holding the Nano. To my friends who say ipod smashing is pointless, take a look at that commercial.



off topic, but... if all commercials were done the same way, they'd all be pointless.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

f&*%ing retards ... stay in school kids ... next thing you know they'll be beating animals and taping it or something else. I hate stuff like that.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

xorpion said:


> off topic, but... if all commercials were done the same way, they'd all be pointless.


How is that off topic? The iPod Nano commercial is ridiculous.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Here is one of Yegor Simpson's more pungent comments: "Ps. Authors of anymore emails prompting me to donate money to charity will be swiftly subscribed to satanic bestiality porn."


I could understand how Yegor would find the whole "charity" thing being deeply offensive, seeing that its against everything he stands for.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

iNeedhelp said:


> How is that off topic? The iPod Nano commercial is ridiculous.



its off topic because thats not what this thread is about.


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

*smashhishead*



NBiBooker said:


> A publicity desperate fool.
> 
> What a tool. He could have raised money for charity, kept the iPod or done something more than flush money straight down the toilet.



let's just stop talking about this guy, maybe the next thing he is going to smash is his head.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Why that poor iPod 

Why not smash a Compaq in Future Shop..... even more amusing... and a bigger audience.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

xorpion said:


> its off topic because thats not what this thread is about.


So, name one thread that didn't change its topic in at least one small way.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

www.smashBenSimpson.com


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

iNeedhelp said:


> So, name one thread that didn't change its topic in at least one small way.


relax chief, i only pointed it because of the thread police who point everything out in every thread.

have yourself a nice day.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Applelover said:


> www.smashBenSimpson.com


Isn't his name "Yegor?"


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

xorpion said:


> relax chief, i only pointed it because of the thread police who point everything out in every thread.
> 
> have yourself a nice day.


So you're the thread police? Weird...


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

kent said:


> *f&*%ing  * retards ... stay in school kids ... next thing you know they'll be beating animals and taping it or something else. I hate stuff like that.


Oh moderators, where art thou?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

iNeedhelp said:


> Oh moderators, where art thou?


Right here. If you have any concerns please feel free to PM us. There's no need to bump this thread 3 times consectuively either, it should be allowed to die.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Chealion said:


> Right here. If you have any concerns please feel free to PM us. There's no need to bump this thread 3 times consectuively either, it should be allowed to die.


 BTW, what does "Public Servant" mean? I'm new to this thing...


----------

